# Kamfamalau



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

Not the best looker but has some nice pearls.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice FH.....


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That's a nice fish man!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice flowerhorn man, looks like a looker to me.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking flowerhorn


----------

